# Misleading advertising-



## Porkchop (Mar 13, 2018)

https://southwestsc.sportngin.com/register/form/427880174?_ga=2.176282405.1051786498.1520954928-616726594.1520954928


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 13, 2018)

Club is not in DA


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

2010 should be 2001?


----------



## coachsamy (Mar 13, 2018)

Look at the who is the director and that will explain why.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 13, 2018)

Does US Soccer monitor these types of misrepresentations in order to protect their brand?


----------



## coachsamy (Mar 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Does US Soccer monitor these types of misrepresentations in order to protect their brand?


Nope, but knowing that Rachid is/was a DA coach at Nomads, he'll justify it somehow. Like when he did the whole xolos usa until Xolos went after him.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Does US Soccer monitor these types of misrepresentations in order to protect their brand?


US Soccer already knows


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 2, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Nope, but knowing that Rachid is/was a DA coach at Nomads, he'll justify it somehow. Like when he did the whole xolos usa until Xolos went after him.


so Rachid is ratchet? 

on the topic side, i hear kids telling our club coaches "My kid went to the academy tryout". when coaches try to tell them it wasnt academy tryouts, they get all butt-hurt - some try to say they dont know what they are talking about. some parents dont know clubs will tell them anything to fill other team spots. at that point, not like the parent is going to go back to the other club and say "yeah i was wrong". Big Clubs really good at exploiting this.


----------



## wildcat66 (Apr 3, 2018)

All the clubs do this crap.  Not defending SWSC for doing it, but hey might as well use any means possible to get people.  Hawks in Temecula calls there top team "academy".  Other clubs throw out terms like "elite", "gold", "premier", "pre-ecnl"  etc etc.  Just a marketing tool for all the koolaid drinking soccer parents to slurp up....


----------



## Fact (Apr 3, 2018)

Albion called DPL DA2 and also used the logos until slapped down.


----------



## coachsamy (Apr 3, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> so Rachid is ratchet?
> 
> on the topic side, i hear kids telling our club coaches "My kid went to the academy tryout". when coaches try to tell them it wasnt academy tryouts, they get all butt-hurt - some try to say they dont know what they are talking about. some parents dont know clubs will tell them anything to fill other team spots. at that point, not like the parent is going to go back to the other club and say "yeah i was wrong". Big Clubs really good at exploiting this.


Rachid is a very well known crook. That's why nothing he does sticks.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Rachid is a very well known crook. That's why nothing he does sticks.


missed up parts those types land on their feet. one such person even ran for USSF president and no one brought up his shady background. Was almost a love fest among the outsiders running. Insane


----------



## MWN (Apr 3, 2018)

wildcat66 said:


> All the clubs do this crap.  Not defending SWSC for doing it, but hey might as well use any means possible to get people.  Hawks in Temecula calls there top team "academy".  Other clubs throw out terms like "elite", "gold", "premier", "pre-ecnl"  etc etc.  Just a marketing tool for all the koolaid drinking soccer parents to slurp up....


Here in the Temecula Valley there are only a few clubs with associations to the "DA": Arsenal FC (Boys - Full Program), Murrieta Surf (Boys U12 & U13) and Legends (Girls Full Program and Boys U12-U14).  ECNL is Arsenal FC and Legends.  While Arsenal and Legends pull local talent to their DA team, those teams practice above the 91.  At least Arsenal plays its DA games in Temecula.  Agree, the use of the term "Academy" is misleading/confusing and it would be nice if programs like the Hawks and SWSC abandoned use of the name to prevent confusion.


----------

